

Hey, PC, Who Taught You to Fight Back?  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/30/business/media/30ad.html?_r=1&hpw=&pagewanted=all

======
jamesbritt
The funny thing about the "I'm a Mac" commercials is that they remind me of
high school, where the jocks and cool kids would entertain themselves by
mocking the nerds and geeks.

I watch these and side with the PC character because I hated that behavior in
high school and identify more with the geeky guy.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I started to write a review/summary of this, and after about 50 words simply
lost the will to live. I think that pretty much sums up the article.

If anyone found it interesting, I'd like to know what you got from it.
(Honest, no sarcasm.)

~~~
fburnaby
I've never seen any of these ads before. I enjoyed finding out what the
outside world thinks and argues about. Now it's time to hide back in my hacker
cocoon and hopefully never hear about this sillyness again.

